# Magnetic sheets for printing



## gamcm (Mar 17, 2013)

I found at a local Ben Franklin store, magnetic sheets that can be printed on in a ink jet or laser printer. Easily cut with knife or scissors. I use the for charts, gauges, etc. Clear coat them with Krylon when done and stick them on any ferrous metal. I use them on my tool box, lathe and mill. They also work well for making patterns of repeat parts on ferrous metal sheets.


----------



## Mbusha (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice idea. I was looking for place to hang a chart for my mill today. Found these on Amazon for $8.50 delivered. 

Thanks for a useful tip.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 17, 2013)

interesting .take a sheet or partial sheet of Masonite , paint with magnetic primer top coat with white board pant frame now you have a multipurpose work board put you magnetic charts on it write on it whatever. 
Staples carries it as well looks like available at any office supply craft store.
Tin


----------

